# Hilfe ! Die Fliegen stürzen sich in den Teich !



## axel (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Fischfreunde !

Ich hab folgendes Problem ! Mein Teich ist ja erst 6 Monate jung und ich hab noch keinen Fisch im Teich !
Nun hab ich aber seit heute ganz viele Fliegen die meinen Teich die meinen sie müssten sich in meinem Teich ertränken !
Könnt Ihr mir sagen welche Fische besonders Appetit auf die Fliegen haben und mir die von der Wasserberfläche wegschnappen ?
:beeten 

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## chromis (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe ! Die  Fliegen stürzen sich in den Teich !*

Hi,



> Mein Teich ist ja erst 6 Monate jung und ich hab noch keinen Fisch im Teich


endlich mal ein Mensch mit Geduld  


> Könnt Ihr mir sagen welche Fische besonders Appetit auf die Fliegen haben


was sind denn das überhaupt für Fliegen? Kann ja auch sein, dass es sich um __ Eintagsfliegen handelt, die nach der Eiablage gestorben sind. Sowas passiert ja nicht alle Tage und Wasserkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer und anderes Kleinzeug wird die Fliegenleichen schon beseitigen.

Oberflächenorientierte Fische mit Hunger auf Insekten sind Goldorfen oder noch besser, weil kleiner, Rotfedern. Diese Art gibt es auch in einer roten Zuchtform.
Noch kleiner sind dann Elritzen, auch die bekommst Du in rot.


----------



## axel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe ! Die Fliegen stürzen sich in den Teich !*

Hallo Rainer !

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort ! 
Das sind schon etwas größere Fliegen , wenn ich so tolle Fotos wie Du machen könnte ,würd ich die mal einstellen.
Stubenfliegen sind es jedenfalls nicht ! 
Ih hohl die im Mment mit dem Käscher wieder raus.
Also Wasserlkäfer und Rückenschwimmer hab ich auch schon , hätte garnicht gedacht das die sich um so etwas großes kümmern 
Dann werd ich mich mal um Rotferern bemühen , die hatte ich sowieso auf meiner Wunschliste. Hoffentlich vertragen die sich mit meinen 3 neuen Mochis !

Lg 

axel


----------



## Redlisch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe ! Die  Fliegen stürzen sich in den Teich !*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werd ich mich mal um Rotferern bemühen , die hatte ich sowieso auf meiner Wunschliste. Hoffentlich vertragen die sich mit meinen 3 neuen Mochis !



Hiho,
keine Sorge, meine Rotfedern machen sich nichts aus __ Molche ...
Genauso wenig wie meine anderen Fische, man lebt halt so zusammen...
Aber was sollen das für große Fliegen sein ?

Axel


----------



## Frank (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe ! Die  Fliegen stürzen sich in den Teich !*

Hallo Axel,

sehen die Fliegen in etwas wie dieses Opfer aus?

Dann ist es eine Eintagsfliege.


----------

